
DIY CRISPR Genome Engineering Kits on Indiegogo - InDubiousBattle
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/diy-crispr-genome-engineering-kits-from-the-odin/x/4544718#/
======
InDubiousBattle
Should people have access to something like this? Is genetic engineering and
geneware going to be the next big thing? Seems like it. I imagine that one day
we will all have automated genetic programmers in our homes.

